# Does anesthesia give puppy gas?



## achan0225 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just had my puppy neutered yesterday and bought him home today. He seems to be a bit clingy and acting a little nervous. I'm guessing it's because he is not used to wearing the strange cone around his head. Also, he seems to be having terrible gas. I have not altered his diet, could it be from the effects of anesthesia?


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm sorry your puppy isn't feeling well. He should be better in a few days. If you are concerned, you should call your vet. 

The gas could be caused by the anesthesia. Not that the gas he was maintained on somehow made its way into his gut. That shouldn't happen but drugs used in anesthesia can increase or decrease the motility of the gut and that can cause GI gas.


----------



## bigwilly116 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just got my puppy spayed 3 days ago and she is acting the same way. She is loving to be held even more now and also acting very weird. When not being held she will just sit on the floor and won't move when being called like she used to do. I noticed today that she has some gas and has been burping a little bit. She has not eaten much and drank hardly nothing today. Is this normal after a spaying?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The gas could also be from fasting overnight before the surgery....all the food is flooding back into the GI tract now, and it could cause some upset. Should go away in a few days. Some yogurt or other probiotics might help.


----------



## achan0225 (Sep 24, 2009)

bigwilly116 said:


> I just got my puppy spayed 3 days ago and she is acting the same way. She is loving to be held even more now and also acting very weird. When not being held she will just sit on the floor and won't move when being called like she used to do. I noticed today that she has some gas and has been burping a little bit. She has not eaten much and drank hardly nothing today. Is this normal after a spaying?


I hope your puppy is feeling better. By the second day, Jake was back to his normal self but still gassy and stool was very mushy. I don't know if it's from the stress from being away from home for the night, or stress from surgery.


----------



## achan0225 (Sep 24, 2009)

achan0225 said:


> I just had my puppy neutered yesterday and bought him home today. He seems to be a bit clingy and acting a little nervous. I'm guessing it's because he is not used to wearing the strange cone around his head. Also, he seems to be having terrible gas. I have not altered his diet, could it be from the effects of anesthesia?


Update: He's acting normal now and there is less gas, however, now he has had loose stool since the procedure and it's becoming very watery. Could it be the Riamdyl he's taking? They told me to give it to him twice a day. Other than that, I don't know what else it could be.


----------

